# How to attract bluebirds ect.



## shanejo (Oct 28, 2011)

I live in southeast MI and this is my first year putting up feeders and houses. So far I have only had the typical birds. But I want to attract bluebirds, nuthatches, ect. Anything special to do. Also any special houses to use' and where to put them. Thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

They need nesting boxes. Google blue bird boxes. They eat insects and berries so dont bother with putting out feeders.

Trapping and killing house sparrows will help as well. House sparrows harrass and kill blue birds. Check out sparrowtraps.net for repeating sparrow traps.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Patman75 is right about that. You have to be very committed in killing the house sparrows. It was a very unpopular topic around here, but it has to be done. The house sparrows took over all 11 of the nest boxes and the tree swallows and bluebirds have gone to nest somewhere with less sparrows.

I've seen bluebirds all over southeast Michigan. Go to the sialis.org website. They have lots of info on attracting bluebirds and trapping house sparrows.


----------

